# Medical Pet Shirt



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Has anyone used the Medical Pet Shirt after their dog has had an operation?
My vet no longer uses the Elizabethan collars (see-through lampshade), but the navy blue pet shirt which is like a tight fitting onesie with poppers at the bottom end that you undo and then roll back for them to wee and poo. I am sure it works well re keeping them away from the stitches, but the toiling is something that concerns me....
Any comments on experience with this would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie wore a onesie with poppers. It was no big deal to undo when she had to go. Certainly a lot easier that taking a toddler to the bathroom.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I like the pet shirts because their design is based on the pet's shape and anatomy. It is manufactured using stretchable cotton giving complete freedom of movement. They are durable and machine washable. I like it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My girls used onesies - the vet was impressed - loose breathable cotton that was comfy for them to wear and let the wound breath. rolling up was no problem - unless 'no common sense son' was in charge - he let Kiki out without opening up the poppers and rolling back and she came back in with that 'wet pants walk' 
Of course we had a pack of onesies and could change and wash them as needed.


----------

